

Apple's marketing chief spotted in Apple Store, comments on iPhone 3G activation snafus - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/07/11/exclusive-phil-schiller-long-wait-iphone-3g-activation

======
fourlittlebees
Rumors abound that some stores are just going with the #suckit approach and
handing over the phones sans activation. Maybe this whole forcing to an in-
store activation was a poorly-thought-out plan?

------
erickhill
At least me.com is finally up.

Glad I manually updated my 1G iPhone yesterday with 2.0 software. The software
update simply rocks - THIS IS WHAT THE IPHONE SHOULD HAVE BEEN 1 YEAR AGO.
Feels like a brand new phone now (save for the scratched chrome, scuffed back
and dingy USB cable). Plus, my AT&T bill is cheaper than all the folks going
through the pain of activation today, if they activate at all. But hey, who
gets the iPhone for it's phone capabilities, anyway?

------
wallflower
The servers went down intermittently last year too at iPhone 1.0 launch - it
just wasn't compounded by AT&T trying to thwart unlockers by requiring in-
store activation. Kicking myself for not updating yesterday.

